# Дископатия шейного отдела позвоночника



## tatyana v. (23 Мар 2007)

*дископатия шейного отдела позвоночника*

По данным УЗИ - дископатия шейного отдела, кифоз грудного, МРТ -остеохондроз. Хотелось бы знать, какие процедуры, сколько раз в год надо проходить. Хотелось бы получить рекомендации  по комплексному лечению: физ.процедуры, медикаментозное лечение, гимнастика и пр. 

Сомневаюсь, что можно вылечиться, но облегчить жизнь можно? Что и сколько раз в год делать. Работа малоподвижная,з а компьютером целый день. Татьяна.


----------



## Анатолий (23 Мар 2007)

*дископатия шейного отдела позвоночника*

Здравствуйте, Татьяна!
Опишите Ваше состояние, что болит.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (23 Мар 2007)

*дископатия шейного отдела позвоночника*

И более подробно описание результатов исследований.


----------

